# Löjligt dålig läsprestanda på min SATA DVD

## gb

Mitt problem:

 Kopierar en MP3-fil på 60 MB från en cd till min iRiver U10 MP3-spelare och prestandan är fruktansvärd dålig!

  Den läser i 45 KB/s och det tar c:a 25 minuter att göra jobbet. 

 Har en ny SATA Pioneer DVD spelare som fungerar bra i övrigt. Skriver dvd-r snabbt bl.a. 

Vad har jag testat:

 Kopierade från cd till hårddisken istället, för att kolla om mp3-spelaren är långsam. Nope!

 Tog bort "generic ATA Support" i kärnan och uppgraderade till kernel 2.6.25-r5. Samma resultat.

Fråga:

Har någon annan upplevt något liknande?

Några tips för felsökning? 

Skulle verkligen uppskatta all hjälp jag kan få.

Så här är jag riggad:

```
# uname -a

Linux luthien 2.6.25-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP PREEMPT Wed Jun 18 21:17:13 CEST 2008 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6600 @ 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

```
# lspci | grep -i sata

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801HB (ICH8) 4 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 02)

02:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)

```

```
# hdparm -i /dev/cdrom1

/dev/cdrom1:

 Model=PIONEER DVD-RW  DVR-215D                , FwRev=1.06    , SerialNo=

 Config={ Fixed Removeable DTR<=5Mbs DTR>10Mbs nonMagnetic }

 RawCHS=0/0/0, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=0

 BuffType=13395, BuffSize=64kB, MaxMultSect=0

 (maybe): CurCHS=0/0/0, CurSects=0, LBA=yes, LBAsects=0

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:240,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 *udma4

 AdvancedPM=no

 Drive conforms to: unknown:  ATA/ATAPI-2,3,4,5,6,7

 * signifies the current active mode

```

Och så här är kärnan konfad (det mest relevanta):

```
# grep -i ata /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -v "^#"

CONFIG_ATA=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y
```

Ska allt ovan vara med? Liten osäker...  

```
# grep -i jmicron /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_JMICRON=y
```

----------

